# Setting Up A 10G NPT



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Alright guys, this outbreak of cyanobacteria is really killing me. So I'm going to tear down my tank, QT my betta, try to salvage the all the inverts, toss the plants, bleach down EVERYTHING, and start a dirt based NPT. ^_^

My questions are this, for a 10 gallon, about how many plants should I start with? I have healthy duckweed(minor) and wisteria in another tank that I could use. What else would be good to add? Please be specific in plant names.

Also, would it be a good idea to invest in some Trumpet snails?


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

When I set up my 5g NPT I used a lot of the plants mentioned in OFL's sticky - cabomba, giant hygro, wisteria, duckweed, frogbit, guppy grass. I also have a random crypt from Petco, an amazon sword, vallisneria spiralis, anubais and some subswassertang in my tank. I think I started with one or two of each in my 5g tank, and I think as a general rule more is better when starting an NPT.

I asked at my local Petsmart if they had any trumpet snails and they gave me some for free...I'm very glad I got them, they burrow in the soil and help keep it aerated. They also eat some algae and decaying plant matter...all in all are good to have.


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

How's this for a setup list?

1. 1x Giant hygro
2. 1x V. spiralis
3. 1x Cabomba
4. 1x watersprite
5. 1x wisteria
6. 2x pygmy chain swords
7. Few duckweeds


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 11, 2012)

I would double everything on that list. Maybe even triple a few of the stem plants


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

+1!

You'll need at least double what I put in my 5 for your 10. You need to have enough plants to remove all the bad stuff in your water so your fish doesn't suffer. Even with a ton of plants initially, it'll fill out even more though so keep that in mind.

Plant choices look good though, it should be a beautiful tank! Pictures once it's all set up please!


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

1. 2x Giant hygro
2. 6x V. spiralis
3. 6x Cabomba
4. 2x watersprite
5. 1x wisteria(only have 1)
6. 4x pygmy chain swords
7. Few duckweeds

That sounds like a ton for just 10 gallons. :/


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

You'll be surprised...lol. I bought a ridiculous amount of plants for my 29g and still had room.

This is what I ordered off plantedaquariumscentral.com for my 29g
Bacopa carolina - 6+ stems
Hygrophila corymbosa - 6+ stems
Banana plant - 1
Vallisneria spiralis - 6
Dwarf Four-leafed clover - 1 pot
Low light package for 20g tanks which includes 2 java ferns, 2 Crypocoryne Wendii, 2 Cryptocoryne Retrospiralis or spiralis, 2 anacharis or anacharis narrow leaf, 1 Marimo ball, and 1 amazon sword. PLUS they gave me extra java ferns and vallisneria. 

I ended up going out and buying even more at Petco and I thought that sounded like a ton. Granted my tank is a 29g vs your 10g, but just trying to get my point across, lol. I think that list you have will be perfect.


----------



## Nicci Lu (Jan 7, 2013)

I would increase the ratio of stem plants to rosettes. Less vals, perhaps, and add more wisteria or watersprite. You really want those fast growing stem plants to pull nutrients from the water column. And vals can often take some time to acclimate- you want stuff that will take off from the get go.

My only other suggestion is to start with inexpensive plants. Because you need so many to start with, but you will soon find yourself trimming them and having to get rid of the excess. Once the soil and tank becomes mature, you can pull the cheaper ones you don't really want and replace with slower, more expensive ones.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

+1 Nicci - anacharis and hornwort are cheap and really fast growing plants that are good for "cycling" and sucking up those excess nutrients. Same with floaters (duckweed, frogbit).


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

This is great, you guys!

I'm starting an NPT for the first time, and was looking for some information for a 10g!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

one stem or one bunch ? XD


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

I believe we are talking in bunches here. *looks at wallet and sighs heavily*


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

haha,sorry! that must've sounded like a dumb questionT_T
I guess I'm used to the world where people sell by stems >.<


----------

